# Bow only hunting club



## Droptinejunkie (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm looking for a bow only hunting club in Clayton county, Henry county, or in that general area. If anyone has anything or knows of anything then shoot me a message. Wouldn't mind leasing a small piece of property either.


----------



## jammin (Nov 25, 2017)

*bow only*

I'm interested if you find a place in clayton or henry if your willing to have some to help with fees I'm 56 and strictly bow hunt Jamie 770-596-2987


----------

